
How to have a ‘gut feel’ moment on demand or: how I make decisions - alexmr
http://alexrosen.com/blog/2011/07/how-to-have-a-gut-feel-moment-on-demand-or-how-i-make-decisions/
======
gbeeson
Since about the age of 18, my gut has always been wrong. Always. Took me many,
many moons to realize this but, once figured out - I Always do the exact
opposite my gut recommends.

